# Bulls Copperhead 3 Karl-Platt-Edition 2012 57 cm



## ringer09 (29. April 2013)

Guten Tag, 
ich verkaufe ein Bulls Copperhead 3 2012.
Weitere Informationen entnehmt bitte der Anzeige.

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...tion-2012-57cm-/115462266-217-8390?ref=search


----------



## ringer09 (4. Mai 2013)

Artikel ist verkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

